# Swallow Cr WMA Report



## HiawasseeRiverRat (Nov 20, 2011)

I hunted 2 days during last week's deer/bear hunt. Saw a couple of squirrels that looked to be packed up and migrating south. 

Anybody do any good?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 20, 2011)

didnt even go. heard it wasnt looking to promising a couple of months ago. u find any acorns or sign?


----------



## jw14 (Nov 20, 2011)

i hunt private land just off swallow creek and have been seeing decent sign. very few acorns in the woods but i have 2 nice bucks on camera mostly in food plots


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 21, 2011)

I heard Swallow's Creek had poor results and Chestatee was even worse.  It's tough times for deer hunters in the mountains.


----------



## HiawasseeRiverRat (Nov 21, 2011)

*Swallow Cr WMA*



tree cutter 08 said:


> didnt even go. heard it wasnt looking to promising a couple of months ago. u find any acorns or sign?



Tree Cutter, negative on the acorns. There were a few red oak acorns back in October but they are long gone. Dang hogs have ate what few they were.

Seen a little old sign from back in bow season (when they were a few red oak acorns) but nothing fresh.

Tough up here this year.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 22, 2011)

i always love hunting chesstate to but don't know if ill go this year or not. looked around on the back side a few weeks ago from low to high elevations and did'nt even see as much as a tweety bird. i hope they have something other than weeds in the food plots this year.


----------



## HOOCHMAN (Nov 28, 2011)

I hunted 3 days and saw three does and one bobcat. I found a place where their were a few red oaks, but that was all I saw. I will not be hunting the last hunt. The food plots dont seem to be get hit any either? some one told me their was 2 bucks, 3 hogs, and one bear checked out. I found more sign and acorns at chattahoochee, guess thats where I will hunt in december good luck to all.


----------

